# Sigma 180 f/2.8 OS Macro Pre-Production Lens Goes Missing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sigma-180-f2-8-os-macro-preproduction-lens-goes-missing/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sigma-180-f2-8-os-macro-preproduction-lens-goes-missing/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/sigma-180-f2-8-os-macro-preproduction-lens-goes-missing/"></a></div>
<strong>Stolen at CES?

</strong>The Sigma 180 f/2.8 OS Macro lens that was showcased at CES 2012 in Las Vegas, Nevada has gone missing.</p>
<p>The lens was one of 2 pre-production models believed to be in existence. If you took it, give it back. For the record, I touched it, but I left it at the Sigma booth.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.petapixel.com/2012/01/13/pre-production-sigma-lens-goes-missing-at-ces-2012-in-vegas/">PP</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jan 14, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## J-Man (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmm, how long till it shows up on ebay/Craigslist....


----------



## JR (Jan 14, 2012)

I cant believe someone would do something like that! Seriously, this must be a bummer for Sigma and the visitor. I hope they have the other pre-production unit on hand so they can still show it ...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 14, 2012)

it´s a sigma lens.... so it probably broke into pieces and vanished into the carpet. ;D

nah just joking .. 

in fact the decentering was just so unreal that it disappeared from this level of existence into a parallel universe.


----------



## DeeWee (Jan 14, 2012)

Probably getting discontinued.

Oh wait a minute....


----------



## willrobb (Jan 14, 2012)

Ouch :'(

Not cool at all, I'm guessing it was attached to the booth with a wire, so someone must have come ready with cutters. -100, a large fine and a stint in the local jail if they get caught.

Seriously though, unless they are going to keep it for shooting at home only, someone is going to spot them with it (if people know what they are looking at anyway) and they'll get busted.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 14, 2012)

Aren't there security cameras around the venue? Regardless, in this day and age in a crowded place such as CES I bet there are dozens of photos out there that happened to capture the thief in action. 
Something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeaSJ3FNJX4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## infared (Jan 14, 2012)

Dumb thief ....he should have stolen from the Canon or Nikon booth........... :
...or...what was I thinking...the Leica booth!!!!


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 14, 2012)

Imagine if the EXIF data turns up somewhere...

Bit ridiculous though, but its a bit hard to think that there wasn't enough security to stop it from happening... or help identify the culprit faster


----------



## cfargo (Jan 14, 2012)

PMA/CES was so crowded that it would have bee VERY easy to grab an item and then blend into the madness. Sigma's Lenses were not tied to the counter but usually were brought out from behind the counter to show. It was so crowded, I will never go fact to PMA when it is part of CES. Fortunately I saw what I needed to see as soon as they opened the doors.


----------



## traveller (Jan 14, 2012)

My first instinct was to laugh... But seriously -this sort of behavious jeopardizes the availability of lenses for handling at trade shows and should be deplored. 

Now that's out of the way, Sigma state that there were two pre-production lenses in existence; which mount was the one that was stolen? If it was Sigma SA mount, then it shouldn't be too hard to find the culprit; I would get the police to interview both suspects.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm going to put the 200-500 f2.8 under my shirt and saunter out.


----------



## martinelliminimo (Jan 14, 2012)

I wonder if it was caught on a security camera. Should be pretty to spot him, i think.


----------



## nowinaminute (Jan 14, 2012)

traveller said:


> If it was Sigma SA mount, then it shouldn't be too hard to find the culprit; I would get the police to interview both suspects.



;D


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 14, 2012)

traveller said:


> My first instinct was to laugh... But seriously -this sort of behavious jeopardizes the availability of lenses for handling at trade shows and should be deplored.
> 
> Now that's out of the way, Sigma state that there were two pre-production lenses in existence; which mount was the one that was stolen? If it was Sigma SA mount, then it shouldn't be too hard to find the culprit; I would get the police to interview both suspects.



;D ;D ;D +1 "For outstanding humor in an internet-based camera forum, the winner is...!"


----------



## Gcon (Jan 14, 2012)

It wasn't a free sample? Sorry my bad!


----------



## gabriele (Jan 14, 2012)

Well whoever stole it most probably has been filmed, and if it was so crowded that is difficult to see what happened, then EXIF data will show if that person forgets to hide EXIF each time he publishes something.
Beside selling it is gonna be easily detectable.
Not a smart move, and it ruins the spirit of CES!


----------



## mememe (Jan 14, 2012)

Come on... Someone forgot his preproduction iphone in a bar... Sigma lost a lens... If there shows up a Detailed review in the next time its just viral advertisment


----------



## AJ (Jan 14, 2012)

Imagine the culprit walking past security. "Excuse me sir, is that a 180/2.8 OS in your pocket or are you happy to ...


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jan 14, 2012)

mememe said:


> Come on... Someone forgot his preproduction iphone in a bar... Sigma lost a lens... If there shows up a Detailed review in the next time its just viral advertisment



Milking it for all they can would certainly get enough free publicity to make the loss of the lens easier to bear. Wouldn't surprise me if someone lost a lens at the next trade show either. 

What I can't understand is that they're not exactly vocal about what's happened - tweets (they do tweet), an entry in the news/featured items on their webpage, a facebook page devoted to recovering the lens & including CCTV stills of the chap making off with it etc would keep all the magazines and websites in a frenzied Sigma-coverage....


----------



## distant.star (Jan 15, 2012)

When they asked the police if they had any leads, the officer said:

"Leads, yeah, sure. I'll just check with the boys down at the crime lab, they've got four more detectives working on the case. They got us working in shifts! (laughs) Leads!

From the movie, "The Big Lebowski."


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 15, 2012)

mememe said:


> Come on... Someone forgot his preproduction iphone in a bar... Sigma lost a lens... If there shows up a Detailed review in the next time its just viral advertisment



Maybe after only two people stopped by the booth to check it out, they decided they had to get creative about getting it some attention.


----------



## juwi (Jan 15, 2012)

I could actually imagine that someone just left it on the body accidentally. When I was at their Cebit booth last year and they just had the lenses sitting there I took the time and tried out some that interested me and nearly left with their 105mm Macro instead of the 70mm I came with. The difference in size and weight isn't big, so one doesn't necessarily notice it. If the thief came with a lens of similar size and weight like a 70-200.... On the other hand Sigma would probably have a "new" "surplus" lens if that is how it happened.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 15, 2012)

I love prototypes as much as the next guy, but this is a bit much!

Goes to show this lens is in great demand. Why is it that Sigma is coming out with all the interesting affordable lenses, anyway?


----------



## D.Sim (Jan 16, 2012)

mememe said:


> Come on... Someone forgot his preproduction iphone in a bar... Sigma lost a lens... If there shows up a Detailed review in the next time its just viral advertisment


big difference between a preproduction iphone no one has seen before and a lens which anyone at CES can pick up, try, examine...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jan 17, 2012)

traveller said:


> My first instinct was to laugh... But seriously -this sort of behavious jeopardizes the availability of lenses for handling at trade shows and should be deplored.


The possibility somebody will steal a lens means that the lenses must be watched; if you don't allow lenses to be played with you might as well fold up the trade show and forget about it.

To me, this possibly signals a key difference in the atmosphere and intention of CES and photographer shows - CES is more about "look at our locked-down demo" (E3 is especially guilty of this, you just walk into a theater and watch a canned demo reel in many cases, and hope the final project will look vaguely like what you're seeing onscreen!) and photography shows are more about actually being able to look and use.

It's not that the CES crowd is worse, but they probably are more repressed due to the increased number of canned demos, and the necessary diversity of types of technology around means that it is probably also harder for an attendee to judge whether another attendee's behavior is appropriate.


> Now that's out of the way, Sigma state that there were two pre-production lenses in existence; which mount was the one that was stolen? If it was Sigma SA mount, then it shouldn't be too hard to find the culprit; I would get the police to interview both suspects.


They do not draw up a list of the last people to handle the lenses at a busy trade show. They will have to rely on security camera footage, if it exists, and this is why the booth staff and other attendees ought to watch what everybody else is doing. Hopefully the time of the next CES or PMA people will be more attentive to sneaky thievery.


----------

